# Mudding over wood



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

I just did that and it looks good now. Time will tell how it holds up. I hope someone with experience will answer this.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

yes and no or perhaps. Any pics to show?


----------



## unlvrebel (Jul 20, 2010)

n0c7 said:


> Tough spot that I don't want to move that leaves the face of a 2x4 exposed. Is there any proper way to mud over a 2x4?


Screw a piece of drywal onto the 2x4 and mud the seams and screw(s). That is how I tackle these types of issues. The problem with mudding directly onto wood is that you have to really finess the finish and coat thickness. Screwing a piece of drywall onto the wood accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You'd be better off using a wood putty for durability....


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

The question was for a friend. He was supposed to get me pictures but hasn't got around to it. Basically the issue was caused by poor framing. I suggested that he build out each 2x4 on each side of the staircase so he could drywall on each side. Will make it much easier when it comes to putting baseboards down. Thanks for your ideas - if he changes his mind I'll be back. :thumbsup:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Well now...I really want pictures:whistling2:


----------

